# Route to Spain



## greygit

Hi All.
I'm planning our route to Spain in December and quite fancy going down via Pamplona, Zaragoza then down to Valencia, we came back this picturesque route in March of this year and had a few snow flurries but does anyone have experience of this route in December snow wise? :?


----------



## havingfun

*Route to spain*

hi,

we do variations of this route every year in dec to get to our sons home outside valencia, most years there is a few flurries of snow,but the snow ploughs make short work of them, we stayed in a new aire coming back this year, just outside zaragoza,loverly old walled town,and the aire is just by the river,well worth a couple of days stopover, calatayud is a very historic area, first time we took this route,and was very impressed.

mags, sorry dont have co ods at the moment.


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Graygit

I travel this route at least twice a year, I’ve found this route to be the most economical and the easiest never yet having any problem summer or winter.

Only once in January we encountered snow, awake at our usual stop in Vivonne to find 8inches of snow on our MH, the good thing was once we got back on the N10 the distance of half a mile, one of the lane of the duel carriageway was cleared and as we got near Boudreaux the snow was no more.

The only other place was on the A23 between Zaragoza and Valencia but only a slight dusting but the road is always kept open but it can be a tad windy up on the top in winter but I’m sure it will be fine.

I do have a spreadsheet with free safe stops including coordinates, if you would like a copy send me a PM with you’re email address and I will send you a copy.

Also if you let me know how far down the cost you wish to go I will add relevant stops to help.


----------



## NormanB

It's also our favoured route for December migration after several years going down the middle of France and then past Barcelona. It's the least costly, too.

We've had one instance of snow - west of Zaragoza, not in December but in late February, on the way back. It was a severe storm but the ploughs were out in force and kept one lane open so we made slower but steady progress. It did not put us off that route.

We have used the huge car park at Dinopolis, Teruel, for over night stops and have felt safe. It's adjoining a supermarket and the police station.

We'll be travelling the same route a week before this coming Christmas.

Norman


----------



## Bigusdickus

Pau and the Somport tunnel is a variation on this route, there are illuminated signs on the road up to tell you if the tunnel is closed - we used it in December last year.
Bd..


----------



## Patsonline

This is all great advice ... we have not travelled to Spain since 2007 spending Christmas and New year and January there ... we travelled back from Vinaros through Zaragoza in early February and encountered no snow and found it a very easy and fast route back to Cherbourg, and wouldnt hesitate to go that way again. We are planning to go this December and spend 3 months in Spain.
Does anyone know of a campsite that has Christmas festivities planned and also offers reductions for long stay?
South of Alicante would be nice.


----------



## hogan

Have done this route any many times in winter. Remember this is a main trucking route and will always be open. One year we had a white out with a foot of snow on the verges but the road was ok. 
Also lots of places to stay overnight.


----------



## organplayer

*Organplayer*

In early January this year travelling on the A23 going south, we encounted mile after mile of thick fog. This was the first time we had fog on this route, although we did encounter heavy snow on the A92 one year which was quickly dealt with by the snow ploughs.

Happy and safe travelling to us all.


----------



## greygit

*Re: Organplayer*

Thanks for the feedback each.
To honest its only the route through Pamplona, Zaragoza then down to Valencia that I'm concerned about as we have travelled down through France many times on the east and west routes so know what to expect. As I said, we had some snow on the Pamplona route in march this year so I was wondering if anyone uses the route regularly in the winter and what their experience of the conditions were like as it is quite "hilly". :?:


----------



## wug

There's a Spanish govt website with traffic info, similar to the UK set up. It's worth checking if you have internet access. Traffic Info


----------



## vicdicdoc

Patsonline said:


> . . .We are planning to go this December and spend 3 months in Spain.
> Does anyone know of a campsite that has Christmas festivities planned and also offers reductions for long stay?
> South of Alicante would be nice.


Not south of alicante but north, in fact a bit N of Valencia to Benicassim, there are 2 large(ish) sites - one a bit more plush than the other but (Dah) it's more expensive & electric is metered . . The other site clean & tidy (no extra for elect) but an extra half mile into town, both do long term rates & there's usually something going on.
(Camping Azahar)


----------



## greygit

wug said:


> There's a Spanish govt website with traffic info, similar to the UK set up. It's worth checking if you have internet access. Traffic Info


That will be very useful, thanks a lot.


----------



## Patsonline

Not south of alicante but north, in fact a bit N of Valencia to Benicassim, there are 2 large(ish) sites - one a bit more plush than the other but (Dah) it's more expensive & electric is metered . . The other site clean & tidy (no extra for elect) but an extra half mile into town, both do long term rates & there's usually something going on.
(Camping Azahar)[/quote]

We have actually stayed at the Bonterra Park site on our last lengthy trip to Spain and although it was ok there we wouldn't fancy it again, although having the supermarket across the road was very handy indeed. Camping Azahar is worth a look at though .. its nice to try somewhere different.... however on this trip we will head further south methinks.
However thank you so much for answering my request for information .... it is very much appreciated.


----------



## fatbuddha

> There's a Spanish govt website with traffic info, similar to the UK set up. It's worth checking if you have internet access. Traffic Info


useful site thanks.

if you click on Welcome on the top line you get the English translations of the warnings. and if you zoom in you can see loads of webcams which might be handy


----------

